# Eureka Mignon - Can you over dial it?



## TheHollster (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey everyone

Spent the whole weekend reading through the site and got some great information on the Gaggia Classic and grinders - thank you for a such a great resource!

Bought my first grinder and decided to go with the Eureka Mignon. I haven't used it yet but it looks and feels great.

When I go to dial it in, can you dial it all the way down (finest) and turn it on - is that safe? Or do you need to come out a turn or two? I just want to be on the safe side.

Many thanks


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

For espresso mine is usually dialed pretty much to 2, give or take a fraction. Take it up higher as the beans get older but we are talking minute adjustments. You might be able to overdo it, but I've never felt the need to try!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do not dial it all the way then turn it on.

Turn the dial slowly with the motor running and when you hear a faint chirp back off maybe a half or full turn and adjust from there.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine ran between 1.5 and 2.5 depending on the bean but don't think the levels are standardised?


----------



## TheHollster (Feb 1, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Mine ran between 1.5 and 2.5 depending on the bean but don't think the levels are standardised?


Thanks everyone for the responses.

When you say 1.5 and 2.5 do you mean like 1.5/2.5 turns back from where you can't turn it any more with the machine turned off?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No - looking at the machine from head on. I marked a reference point on the machine in pencil.


----------



## TheHollster (Feb 1, 2014)

Apologies, but I'm not really sure I follow what you mean - sorry.

Could you explain a little more please - thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One word of warning , then numbers on each grinder may not be at the same setting , depending on where zero point is set in the factory.

Two on grinder a , may have closer burrs and be finer than 2 on grinder b ...


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

My machine has a numbered dial on it. Runs best for sepresso with 2 facing directly forward, and adjusting half a point up or down depending on the bean


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 5407


The green dot is where I took my reference point from. My grinder would always be between 1.5 and 2.5. Yours may not dial in the same though. Run it, touch the burrs very slightly then back off a turn and see how you go.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep the numbers mean nothing on a Mignon, they're just a reference point.

On a new machine I had to tighten the grind several full turns. But since getting it dialled in for espresso I adjust it by about a 12th of a turn at a time.

Good advice re adjusting it while it's on.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

From memory my Mignon was about 1 to 1 and a half full turns from zero point. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheHollster (Feb 1, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> The green dot is where I took my reference point from. My grinder would always be between 1.5 and 2.5. Yours may not dial in the same though. Run it, touch the burrs very slightly then back off a turn and see how you go.


Thanks again to everyone for your great comments.

I think I was suffering from lack of caffeine earlier!

I have touched the burrs as suggested and now feel like I've got my bearings. I just didn't want to do it any damage so whilst I appreciate total noob question I'm glad I asked. It all makes sense now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

TheHollster said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your great comments.
> 
> I think I was suffering from lack of caffeine earlier!
> 
> I have touched the burrs as suggested and now feel like I've got my bearings. I just didn't want to do it any damage so whilst I appreciate total noob question I'm glad I asked. It all makes sense now.


Better you asked and got some advice than just did it and potentially did your grinder a mischief!


----------



## TheHollster (Feb 1, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Better you asked and got some advice than just did it and potentially did your grinder a mischief!


Totally! Would have been messy


----------



## wedoh (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi guys,

Is it possible to rotate the dial to much towards coarse? So that it eventually lose the connection to the arm that heighten and lower the lower burr blade section?

I might have done just that. I only see coarse coming out of the machine.


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

Holy thread resurrection.

If that has happened I'd imagine it'd just be a case of removing the three screws on to top plate and putting some downward pressure on the lower plate while rotating the dial towards fine.


----------



## wedoh (Nov 17, 2017)

Floss said:


> Holy thread resurrection.
> 
> If that has happened I'd imagine it'd just be a case of removing the three screws on to top plate and putting some downward pressure on the lower plate while rotating the dial towards fine.


Thank you for your answer!

problem solved by screwing towards fine. I thought it was at the buttom, but it was just loose because ive reached the buttom level.


----------

